# 3/4 New Orleans Hornets - Utah Jazz



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, March 4th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *
























*(12-45) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Utah Jazz*
*(20-37)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Utah Jazz Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Keith McLeod #25 
Raja Bell #19 
*Frontcourt:*
Andrei Kirilenko #47 
Matt Harpring #15 
Jarron Collins #31
*Key Subs:*






















Howard Eisley #6 | Mehmet Okur #13 | Kirk Snyder #3 




*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<-> Raja Bell #19*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, I nearly forgot about this one, sorry, so you have less time to predict your scores --> less predicters...:whoknows:
I think we have a good chance to win this one! We have beaten the Bobcats and we can beat the Jazz now...they won the last game against the Jazz...but Boozer is on the IL now!
*My prediction:*
Hornets 101
-
Jazz 94


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

So, I'm gonna be online probably and discuss a little with you guys...who else will be here??


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

_Hornets 90
Jazz 92_


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> So, I'm gonna be online probably and discuss a little with you guys...who else will be here??


I have some school tests after weekend -> I won't be here tonight.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 96
jazz 86
raja bell could potentially have a really big game against dan, but other than that we dont really have any matchup issues. we'll just have to see how it goes i guess


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Hornets can win this!! 

Hornets 100-93


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....92
Jazz.....87


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Hornets: 103
Jazz: 89


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Cam*Ron said:


> Hornets: 103
> Jazz: 89


making predictions after the tip-off is a no-no :biggrin: 
hornets are up 66-54 right now, vroman is having himself a solid game.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Ohh my bad, but don't say I wasn't the closet. Like 1 point off on each.

EDIT: I thought I was voting on the Warriors game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Good game again, a back - to - back win! :banana:
I like the way Byron Scott divides the playing time, we really play as a team!

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

92-85 Hornets

_Results of Guess the Score:_
*DwyaneWade4MVP - 18
Jermaniac Fan - 11, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 5
DanDickau - 16
Jsimo12 - 2

WINNER: Jsimo12

:djparty:*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Another win for Jsimo12, I was again way off...
Unfortunately I can't give him rep points again, because I have to spread it first, but instead of repping him we could donate him 50 points...

but this is only in cases you can't rep him anymore...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I wanted to donate him but it says: "no items left"...
so please just try to rep him!


----------

